# For the Gadget Guru



## grapeman (Oct 12, 2006)

How's this site for that futuristic version of winemaking? They look like a couple good products there but a little weird for me. I'll stick to carboys and simple tests.













http://www.mywinepod.com/index.htm


----------



## maize (Oct 12, 2006)

Very Impressive - But I did not see "self cleaning / sanitizing" listed. I have to admit I would love to see one work!


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 12, 2006)

Does it do everything for you including testing? I think it might take the fun out of it. Here's another weird item I came across recently...


http://www.homebrewit.com/aisle/1190


It's the V-vessel fermentation system. Does anyone here own one of these?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2006)

Not me but it does look pretty cool. I guess you can mount them
anywhere. I would have them hanging in every room. Okay maybe not the
bathroom!


----------



## Coaster (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd love to have a wireless transmitter for SG, temp, etc that I could drop in the primary fermentor or the carboy and access remotly via my home computer. That is so cool. They would have to have several channels orID markers so you could do several batches at a time. I could check the SG chart daily via my computer and rack when I knew it hit the desired level or know when it was fully stable. Too bad you couldn't measure free so2 levels digitally too. I could chart temp changes, current and past pH. Is there such a thing as a digital hyrdometer that could work fully submersed?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 12, 2006)

Just need a long hose and a funnel in your mouth....


----------



## masta (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a V-Vessel and only use it now for batches that I want to filter. I hook up my gravity filter off the bottom and let it rip into a carboy. 


It works fine but only saves the primary transfer to secondary and does not work if using a kit with oak...damn that was real mess that day!!!


Bottom line....not worth the $150.00 I paid for mine when that cash buys a few primary buckets and carboys.


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 12, 2006)

Coaster said:


> I'd love to have a wireless transmitter for SG, temp, etc that I could drop in the primary fermentor or the carboy and access remotly via my home computer. That is so cool. They would have to have several channels orID markers so you could do several batches at a time. I could check the SG chart daily via my computer and rack when I knew it hit the desired level or know when it was fully stable. Too bad you couldn't measure free so2 levels digitally too. I could chart temp changes, current and past pH. Is there such a thing as a digital hyrdometer that could work fully submersed?




Hmmm... on second thought the computer geek in me says "hell yea" I think I could enjoy that. It would give me something to do at work.



I could write a program to chart everything.


----------



## Coaster (Oct 13, 2006)

SoI found a digital SG meter -for salt water fish. Range seems to be too low on the high end 1.035, and too high on the low end 1.000. It's not fully submersable but at least the concept exists. I found a a paper about system-on-chip pH monitor and the tempshould beeasy. *Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## geocorn (Oct 14, 2006)

Winexpert does not recommend using any conical fermenter for their kits. The sediment gets too compacted for the fining agents to work properly.


----------



## Coaster (Oct 26, 2006)

I found this but the std cost is $1700



They say they can do custom ranges soI could get one with 0.900 to 1.200 but I have no idea how much a custom one would cost.


http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/product_view.asp?sku=2575520&amp;pfx=EW


----------



## grapeman (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, That's too cool! A fancy hydrometer for only $1695.00!





<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=left width=250 colSpan=2 ="#99ccff"></TD>
<TD align=middle width=100 ="#99ccff">*




*</TD></></TR></T></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=left width=200></TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=left width=250 colSpan=2 ="#99ccff">*EW-25755-20*
Low-cost specific gravity meter; specific gravity range; 1.000 to 1.300 SGU; probe dimensions; 4"W x 8 1/4"H x 1 1/2"D; °F model</TD>
<TD align=middle width=100 ="#99ccff">*




Qty:&lt; size=3 value=1 name=txtQty&gt;

*
</TD></></TR></T></T></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=left width=200>$1695.00/each(USD)</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 28, 2006)

I could break a lot of glass hydrometers for that price!


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm guessing we could interface with that, but as your "thumbs down" indicates... cost prohibitive.


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 6, 2006)

does not look like you would have a good time with this ..grant you it looks like it was made for ease of use.. But being new to this I like being involved..


----------



## Coaster (Nov 6, 2006)

The idea isn't to be less involved it's to be more involved, and if you couldn't tell I'm a geek.



I'd like to track my SG hourly to know when to rack. I am certain many of the members here can and do know by time, temp, airlock activity, and taste; but I'd still love a rolling chart with pH, SG, and temp.A wireless do-hicky dropped in primary and transfered for each future step that transmits the data to a file that contians the recipie and my other notes. I've found some patents in the area as well as lots of new knowledge in the area of remote monitoring ("A Density Specific Gravity Meter Based on Silicon Microtube Technology", for example). While the $1700 is out of my target range, I am encouraged they can create a custom option for .900 to 1.200. It means that the technology exists, I just have to package it and have the code to interface to it. 


Just imagine, no cleaning or manual testing required. No worries about how long it's been stable, contimination, or error in reading. You could see the temp profile of the Reisling you have bulk aging in the corner. or watch the effects of temp on fermentation rates. You could tailor your reds and whites (with a custom fermenter that has temp control and a feedback loop tied to the remote monitor -ok ok that still a bit out there but it's possible). I work in the semiconductor industry(but I still can't spell)andI know ifit cost $1700 now it's going to cost less and less in the future. We're going to have remote monitoring in a number of application in the future, I just want to see it in the home brewing market too



.*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah but when you take the Human factor out of most of the process then you have a commercial product..Which I am not saying is bad but it is not for me .. I like the human factor of the OOPS!!... some mistakes make very good wine... To each there own good luck .. I am new to this so maybe down the road I will have this view about it ...Right now it is time I can relax and enjoy my winemaking and all of it's " Burdens"...


----------



## Coaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah but again the intent is not to take the human factor out, simply provide more info to the human



Text based communication is so limited. I did not intend to imply making wine is a burden.I believe that making wine is a little science and a little art, but the science bounds the art. There are preferred ranges for pH and acidity, yeast can only consume so much sugar, temp affects fermemntation and aging. I'd rather know and be able to contol those features, but then again I don't do well with surprises



. I personally don't believe in the OOPs method for making wine. If I make an awsome Piesporter I want to know what I did soI can recreate it (30 bottle really aint that much wine), and if I make a really bad wine I want to know what I did so I either don't make it again or at least have a chance to change something and understand what caused the change. I've seen and read (and yes, posted some my self) enough "HELP I"VE DONE ______, WHAT DO I DO NOW?" posts to believe that the OOPs method is not for me. One of my favorite quotes on this board is something to the effect of "There are as many ways to make wine as people who enjoy it".


----------

